# Let's talk bait placement.



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

Another question I often get asked is "Where do I cast my line to?", this is what I refer to as bait placement. There's really no 100%, every time, all the time answer to this question. Every beach is different, some have a steep slope because the water is deeper, some have a gradual slope due to shallow water, the different types of sand or shell will have a effect on how a beach is shaped, a clay bank, rip current, or pass can all have effects on the bars and guts. To be successful at surf fishing you need to have a general understanding of how these things effect the bars and gut, and also the fish. Most old salts can tell you whats under the water just by looking at the waves, and there is nothing I can write that will help you gain this skill, it's something that's developed over many years. What I can do is give you a basic understanding that can turn a unsuccessful day at the beach into a trip of a lifetime. I have included a drawing, although crude, that will help you understand where the bars and guts are in relation to the waves and where to place your baits. I will try to keep this simple so I don't confuse anyone. Most of the time there are 3 bars and 3 guts before the beach slopes off to the open gulf. For the most part I only fish the guts between the beach and the 3rd bar, the only time I go past the 3rd bar is to kayak big baits out for big sharks.The curling motion of the wave as it crashes is what forms the bars and guts. The deepest part of the gut is usually on the shoreward side of the bar, right in front of where the wave crashes, this is where you want to place your baits. If your still not sure how it works, just wade out and pay attention to where the waves are breaking in relation to where the deepest part of the gut is. Now actually finding fish is a little tougher. What I suggest is placing baits in all 3 guts until you find fish. Most of the time fish will congregate in one gut more that the others. This may be because of bait, current flow, water temperature ,color, or other unforeseen factors. So, if you catch 5 fish in the second gut and nothing in the first or third gut, than move all your rods to the second gut. I hope this can help some of you become more successful in the surf, and if anyone else has anything to add, PLEASE feel free to do so.


----------



## Surf Rodder (Jun 28, 2013)

Bro, you're wave crests look like sharks; man, I'm all in!

SharkChum, when you're inspired, how about a series on 'Letâ€™s talk beach selection.' I'd like to hear yours and others choices for the best 1-2 mile stretches of beachfront for X variety of fish (and time of year for types of fish known to frequent that particular area). I'm about zero for 30 the past 2 years at Access Rd. 4 & 5. SLP has bombed of late. Going Sat. and was thinking of trying somewhere SW of Quintana jetty or just NE of MOB. Don't feel like driving to Gorda after last weekends jaunt done to Corpus and back. Have never been to High Island and was thinking about maybe heading there on Sat. Word?


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

Surf Rodder said:


> Bro, you're wave crests look like sharks; man, I'm all in!
> 
> SharkChum, when you're inspired, how about a series on 'Letâ€™s talk beach selection.' I'd like to hear yours and others choices for the best 1-2 mile stretches of beachfront for X variety of fish (and time of year for types of fish known to frequent that particular area). I'm about zero for 30 the past 2 years at Access Rd. 4 & 5. SLP has bombed of late. Going Sat. and was thinking of trying somewhere SW of Quintana jetty or just NE of MOB. Don't feel like driving to Gorda after last weekends jaunt done to Corpus and back. Have never been to High Island and was thinking about maybe heading there on Sat. Word?


 I mostly just fish Sargent now days, but I do know a few spots in other places. On Bolivar there is only a couple spots we ever fished, either side of rollover pass and right across from a old oil well on High Island. At San luis pass there is only one place I would regularly catch fish, right across from the water tower about 3 miles before you get to the pass. From the pass west to the Quintana jetty is the area I call the "dead zone". I have never had any luck there with the long rods, but it is good for trout fishing when the waters green to the beach. From Quintana jetty west to MOB I've only had good luck in two spots. If you come in on Bryan beach road and take a right there is a old shrimp boat in the water about 1/2 mile down, fishing is good within a couple hundred yards either side of that. If you keep going down to withing 1/2 mile of MOB its good also. Everything west of the San Bernard river to Mitchells cut is where I do most of my fishing and I have hundreds of spots on that stretch of beach.


----------



## Sancroix (Sep 13, 2011)

MOB...MOB....I was racking my brain trying to figure that out...

AH! "Mouth of Brazos"! Thank you for all the helpful information!


----------



## richg99 (Aug 21, 2004)

Thank you for sharing. I might get down to surf fish once every five or so years, but I learned enough from your post to at least feel that I have a chance to catch something now. 

richg99


----------



## longcaster (Apr 13, 2006)

I like to go east of the san Bernard all the way to lost lake, mostly because we are usually alone, no one wants to drive that far down. Always have good luck down there. Reds like to feed at the cut there. Going Saturday.


----------



## Surf Rodder (Jun 28, 2013)

SharkChum: I know I am not the only one who is grateful for all you've shared. *You're a blessing.* Thanks. 

I, too, had some luck at Sargent's seven weeks ago. Maybe I shouldn't allow the 37-minute wait at the lift gate to keep me from heading back that direction. Years ago when I surfed there the clay bottom made for a fairly decent swell that would break top to bottom near the shore. Seems the drop to deeper water is much closer to shore there. Also seemed *EVERY TIME* I stepped into a hole while walking out with my surfboard I got a large crab attached to me that didn't let go until I lifted my foot out of the water. _Ah, those were the daze...._


----------



## fishingmagnet (May 26, 2013)

one thing I have learned is the best time to catch fish is on the rising tide. When tide is receding, then it is the worst time.


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

fishingmagnet said:


> one thing I have learned is the best time to catch fish is on the rising tide. When tide is receding, then it is the worst time.


That's actually not true at all. I have better luck in the surf on a falling tide. When the tide starts falling it pulls all the bait out of the first gut and off the shallow bars and into the deeper gut's, creating a feeding frenzy. The same holds true for the bay when fishing a shoreline, marsh drain, or a deeper channel adjacent to a shallow flat. The falling tide will literally pull the bait out of their hiding places and into the open, making it easier for the game fish to feed on them. Moving tide triggers game fish to feed, but usually location determines whether a certain area will be better during a rising or falling tide.


----------



## 535 (May 23, 2004)

I have always had the best luck on a strong falling tide in the surf


----------



## iamatt (Aug 28, 2012)

My experience is incoming tide is the play when targeting trout in the surf and jetties. Also whiting seem to come with the tide as well. Redfish have been caught incoming and outgoing for us... hardhead , gaftops, rays seem to always be there no matter what the tide is doing.


----------



## IWasaFishInMyPastLife (Jul 26, 2005)

2Cool needs to throw some cool cash at Sharkchum. For real.


----------



## richg99 (Aug 21, 2004)

Keep 'em coming. I am learning more every day.

richg99


----------



## fishingmagnet (May 26, 2013)

Here is my theory, because it happened to me from my experience. Incoming tide will bring in the fish until the tide peaked. During the outgoing tide, it moves the fish out further from the beach. The outgoing tide will still have the fish during the decline, but it will peaked at the lowest point, which catching fish is very slow.


----------



## fishingmagnet (May 26, 2013)

talking fishing spot. I usually fish at the Steward Beach in Galveston. It is nice area. They have spot only for fisherman and handicapped. But some how, you can see people sneaked in by walking from the back of the beach. Very awkward. Nevertheless, very clean and nice.


----------



## fishingcacher (Mar 29, 2008)

Maybe I would do better by casting into the gut instead of over the sand bar


----------



## Solodaddio (Mar 22, 2014)

fishingcacher said:


> Maybe I would do better by casting into the gut instead of over the sand bar


Slide your feet to the first bar, read the waves before you place your bait. You know you just past the shallow gut so a decent cast will put you in the next gut. If it's not crazy windy and you have confidence in your cast, slide to the end of that bar and cast as far as you can to reach the next gut.


----------



## Solodaddio (Mar 22, 2014)

Big fish are in the shallow gut just not in the middle of the day. Late evening to early morning it's good to have bait shallow. Even fishing for trout to often I see people go to the second bar early morning passing up the fish.


----------



## TexasTom (Mar 16, 2011)

Great Info, Sharkchum! For any folks new to this forum, this man knows his stuff! He has been a huge help to my son and I having success in the surf starting less than two years ago. Thank you for generously sharing with all of us!
Gratefully,
Tom


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

Just bringing this to the top for people looking for surf fishing info


----------

